# Stacey's Cutting Journal



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

Okay Jenny talked me into this!!! 

I want to cut with you guys also, I have been on my doing the.. (low carb/ high fat/ high protein)Now I am on a mod fat, still low carb, and a high protein (try for 35g. at each meal..)~~& following a lot of the journals in this section and getting great ideas..and learning more and more everyday!

Anyway.. I am 5'5, I weight 120-122, I will get my bf taken at the gym this morning...
I have a very stong physique.. small waist, just need to work a little harder on my legs.. shed the little fat on them.  I am thinking of competing in a fitness contest MAYBE! I just don't know If I have the guts to get onstage. All my friends say I should, that I would do great, but I'm shy!
There is a Ms. Fitness in Houston, this august though!?!

Sooo here I go~ And Please~ ALL COMMENTS & THOUGHTS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

Also... I workout 5 days a week...sometimes 4!~ But this is the past... NOW I am going to do a 6 day program..and sundays will be rest day!

PROGRAM:

Mondays: LEGS, abs, Calves
Tuesday:  Bis/ tris, abs.. and 15-20 min. HITT cardio
Wed.:       Shoulders/ back, abs
Thursday: LEGS, Calves
Friday:      HITT CARDIO, Abs, Calves, Bis/Tris
Saturday: ?
Sunday:    REST

HELP!!!!!!! I WANT TO DO MY LEGS TWICE A WEEK~


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome aboard Princess!

If you're doing legs twice a week...are you splitting hams/quads?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi w8! THANK YOU 
No.. in the past I would doo everything in the same day...and I have learned thats wrong!!SOOO HELP! (If you have time  ) how should I split it up??.... I'm experimenting..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi P! Welcome to the CSH 


Saturday = Chest ? 

DP


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

Thank you DP!
I never train my chest b/c I have implants.. but I guess I can start.. it always feels weird when I train them!


----------



## Britney (Feb 28, 2003)

Princess, its doesnt matter whether or not you have implants. Think of how many fitness figures have them! You should continue training chest, even if it means lightly. Concentrating on Flyes more so than "benching." Do you have submuscular implants?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Britney~ Your right, there are a lot of fitness figures who have them! I just don't want to look like a guy! I get thick fast up in my shoulders & Arms.. 
I'll just do them light 
They are UNDER my Muscle!


----------



## Britney (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> I'll just do them light


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks hon!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

HERE ARE MY GOALS I NEED TO WORK ON:

1.  No more Diet Coke!!!! I only drink MAYBE 3 cans A wk.. soo this will not be hard

2.  WORKOUT ON THE WEEKEND!!!!! I use to go every saturday..and Ever since probably OCTOBER! I have only been going during the week~NOT ANYMORE!! 

3.  No more Sugar free gum!! I haven't had ANY this week..soo doing good on that.

4. Up My water! I am drinking 5L right now, I want it at 6L!

5. NO MORE CHEATING!! (cept for my anniversary coming up..that will be the only one!!!!)


----------



## Jenny (Feb 28, 2003)

Good luck babe!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

WORKOUT LAST NIGHT!!! (first time at new gym without my gympartner..my brother)

Trained Bis/ Tris

Rope Pull down: 3 Sets 
   45X12
   45X12
   40X15

Seated Rope pulley (low) Machine: 3 Sets
    35X15
    35X15
    40X12

Tricep Pushdown: 3 sets
    75lbsX12
    75lbsX 12
    80lbsX 10

Bicep DB Curls: 3 sets
   15LbX 15
   15lb X 15
   20lb X 12

EZBAR CURL: 3 Sets
   40lb X 10
   40lb X 10
   40lb X 7 (got freaken hard for some reason)

One Arm behind head Extention?? NAME??
   20lbs X 12
   20lbs X 12
   20lbs x 17

UPRIGHT ROWS (MY FAVE.. I LOVE THESE) shouldn't have done them last night.. but I did..sorry!! 
HOWEVER~ I use dumbbells instead of the bar.. 

   15lbsX 15 (2 15# in each hand)
   15lb  X 15
   15lb X  10  
I WAS Using 12lb weights!!!! Yeah!

Then Abs on incline..75 reps (yes w/ rest)

20 Minutes on treadmill.... HITT
Sweat dripping everywhere


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Jen


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

Heres where I am going sunday to celebrate our anniversary! (1st yr)

www.downtownaquarium.com 

It just opened up!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

MEALS TODAY:

M1
2 scoops whey, 3 frozen strawberrys, 1 tbsp heavy cream
MULTI, Extra Vitamin C..(Throat hurts BAD)

M2
6 oz. chicken breast, 1/2tbsp nat. pb, 1 cup green beans, 1/4c brown rice

M3
1.5 whey
half tbsp hc
3 strawberrys

M4
6oz. Chicken
2cups Dark green lettuce
1tbsp Nat. pb

M5:
5 eggwhites
1 yolk
1/4 oats

SOOO FAR 3.5L water!! (Its 2:55pm)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

I HAVE A QUESTION???!!!

Does birth control decrease my progress in gaining more muscle???


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

Okay one more thing to add tonight
I Want to Be a fitness Model.. or at least get professonial photos taken of me.. since I think I'm almost at my best...
any advice..comments/ or help on this??
I have never ever modeled before..
just everyone says I should!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to the cut!  Good Luck,  I am sure you would do fine on stage!

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I HAVE A QUESTION???!!!
> 
> Does birth control decrease my progress in gaining more muscle???



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=15334


DP


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

thanks IDF!! I really need the encouragement!! 


THANK YOU DP!!!! I AM GOING THERE NOW!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

You need to add more cream to your shakes Princess...2 tbsp


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2003)

Okay!! Thanks w8!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2003)

Update:
Friday night 2-28-03 was Legs (lunges, squats, leg extentions, leg curls, Pile' squats)
Abs On incline bench
and I jogged outside For 25 minutes

Saturdays meals..were all on the go..(had funeral an hour away, and had to take care of my grandma)
1. Eas protein shake RTD,
2. grilled chicken salad
3. Protein shake (2 tbsp of heavy cream, 2 scoops whey)
4. same as 3
5. out w/ friends at a club, drank water all night..had one budlight

Sunday
Woke up at 11am 
went jogging for 30 mintutes w/ dog

Husband and I were on the go all day..celebrated anniversary
 Meals were:

1.  1/2c oats, 5 eggwhites, 15 sf peanuts
2.   Eas RTD shake (*WHILE HE HAD CHEETOS  )
3.   at restaurant: 6 oz. chicken, 2 bites of rice, 1 cup of charro beans, guacomole (1 tbsp), and 2 tbsp of cheese



BACK ON TRACK TODAY~ I warned you guys about yesterday!!!


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey Stacey!!!!!

I didn't know you started a new journal!!!

Awesome goals!!

You will do great with a cut and a contest! You are so dedicated and in great shape already!

Good luck!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2003)

hey Lina!! Thanks! 
I'M TRYING HARD!!!! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Happy Anniversary 


DP


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

THANK YOU DP!!   
I'm really excited about it.. its actually this sunday (march 9th) but do to my hubbys work schudule..we celebrated this past sunday!! 
THANKS!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

Okay.. my mouth is in a LOT of pain right now, soo meals are gonna be weird today, and prob. tomorrow..
Had a Root canal done yesterday... and a temporary crown put in..and 2 ugly shots in the mouth

MEAL ONE:  (w/ 1 multivitamin, 1 VICODIN, Vit. C)
 1/2c oats, 1tbsp pb, 5 eggwhites
MEAL TWO:
  1.5 whey, 2tbsp HC, 3 strawberries
MEAL THREE:
  1/3 oats, 5 eggwhites, 1/2tbsp of pb
   1 cup green beans
MEAL FOUR:
  1.5 scoops whey, 1 tbsp HC, 2 strawberries
   1 cup green beans
MEAL FIVE:
    6 eggwhites, 2 yolks
LOTS OF WATER!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

I have an important question!!!

SHOULD I NOT WORK OUT WHILE ON VICODIN??? 
(Hydrocodone/apap 5 MG/500MG)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2003)

Okay.. couldn't work out hard last night, w/ all the drugs/painkillers in my body..but I felt bad just sitting on the couch..
Soo My dog and I walked/jogged for 25 minutes, then came inside apartment and did bicep curls (3 sets) w/ my 15lb. dumbbells, and did overarm extentions, and  dumbbell squats (only did 25 all together..got lightheaded) and I did 35 walking lunges w/ my 10lb dumbbells.
I got dizzy, had to stop.

Today I'm going to Only take advil for the pain, no PAINKILLERS~ Soo that I can Drive to the gym tonight!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2003)

*MEALS TODAY- 03/05/03 Wed. * 

I can eat real food now..just chewing on the left side of my mouth.

*MEAL ONE:* 

1/3c oats
1 tbsp pb
6 eggwhites

*MEAL TWO:* 

1.5 scoops whey
2 tbsp heavy cream
3 strawberries

*MEAL THREE:*

5 oz. baked chicken (w/ lemon pepper)
1 cup green beans
20salt free peanuts
4 strawberries (so stuffed)


*MEAL FOUR:* 

1.5scoops whey
2 tbsp heavy cream
1 cup lettuce
1 strawberry

*MEAL FIVE:* 

5 oz. chicken
1 cup lettuce
1 apple
1 tbsp nat. Pb

LOTS OF WATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

workout tonight at the gym~ will post later


----------



## Jenny (Mar 5, 2003)

Lookin' good honey!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2003)

thanks Jen!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 6, 2003)

MEALS TODAY ARE THE SAME AS YESTERDAY


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

Update!!!   

Saturdays meals were good!! My water intake was 4 liters. 

Jogged/walked/sprinted for 25minutes..Also did my abs!  

FOOD: 
Meal One: 
1/3c oats, 1tbsp pb, 6 eggwhites 
Meal Two: 
Protein shake (1.5whey, 2tbsp hc, mixed with ICE ) 
Meal Three: just 4 oz. chicken/ half cup steamed rice 
Meal Four: 2 scoops whey, 2 tbsp hc 
kay..guilty of snacking on salt free peanuts (prob just 20 - handfull) and thats all I had that day..had horrible cramping!! 

SUNDAY Was not good w/ food!!!!! I did have 5 liters of water though!!   
MEALS were like this.. first 1/2c oats, w/ pb and eggwhites.. then I went without food for 4 or more hrs.. then We ate at a mex. rest. for our anniversary.. I had chicken fajitas.. ONE tortilla, ate the rest off the plate, had some (prob. 1 cup) spanish rice, and I did have charro beans.. which were good! I had prob. 2 tbsp of guacolmole, and a LOT of mild salsa!! LOTS OF WATER w/ meal.. and ONE strawberry daq.  Yum! 

Then we had prob. 4 bites of our wedding cake!!

 
I'm ready .. sooo ready to eat super clean for a LONG time!! At least I didn't have any diet coke.. not since last tuesday!!! Gave it up for good!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

Todays meals.. Not soo hungry..gee Can't imagine why!??  

Meal One:
1.5scoops whey, 1tbsp heavy cream

Meal two:
5 oz. grilled chicken
1/2c steamed rice
1 tbsp nat. pb

Meal Three:
1.5s. whey
2 tbsp hc

Meal four:
1 cup green beans
5 oz. chicken
1 tbsp pb

Meal Five:
?? PROB. A SHAKE


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

P, You may want to try brown instead or "steamed" rice (assumption is white, not the cooking?), berries in your shake and more veggies!  

You need phytonutrients! 

DP


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

Dr. Pain~ Hey! Thank you for commenting in my journal.. please keep the comments coming!!!!  I appreciate it!

I do eat brown rice when I'm at home.. that 'steamed' rice was at a restaurant w/ my mom.. soo no more steamed rice???

I Always put frozen strawberries  (3,4, or 5) in my shakes.. I was out this weekend.. but refer to my other journals to see that I do.. OHH Can I add 2 cherries to my shakes??? I Tried this a few minutes ago (I'm at home now..with FOOD!!!) and It tasted good!!??? What about that??? 

I do need more veggies..totally agree...this weekend and Today was horrible in the veggie range!!
THANK YOU!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2003)

Stacey I am SOOO proud of you!!!

Who would have thought you'd become such a little fitness guru!  It's awesome!!!

Fade and I will definitely be there to cheer you on for Ms. Fitness Houston!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

A couple cherries are ok...but they need to be counted just like strawberries


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2003)

THANK YOU BUTTERFLY!!!!!   That means a lot.. I am sooo trying hard on this!!! 

w8~ Got it! Thank you!!! I will just add 2 cherries. It said that 1 cherry= 2carbs.. maybe I'll just add one, along w/ 3 strawberries!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2003)

Meals Today: 3-11-03

MEAL ONE:
  1/4c. oats
  1 tbsp pb
  5 eggwhites

Meal two:
  1.5 scoops whey
  2 tbsp heavy whipping cream
  1 cherry
   3 frozen strawberries

Meal Three:
  5 oz. chicken (baked in lemon juice, w/ lemon pepper)
  1 cup of green beans
  1/2c Romaine lettuce
  15 salt free peanuts

Meal Four:
   1.5scoop whey
   2 tbsp hc
   3 strawberrys

Meal Five:  after workout! 
    6 eggwhites, 2 yolks
    1 cup greenbeans

Is that Okay??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2003)

Need To Post last nights workout

20 min. run/walk/sprint OUTSIDE (my fave. cardio exercise) with my dog!

Ran Apartments stairs.. (5 min - Dog got POOPED OUT FAST)
LEGS (AT HOME)

Walking Lunges w/ 15lb dumbbells.. 
  3 sets of 15

Backward Lunges (freakin hard) w/ 15lb
  3 sets of 10

Pile' Squats holding 15lb in each hand.
  3 sets of 12 (and holding for 5 sec. at bottom)

Squats holding dumbbells (15lb. in each hand)
   4 sets of 15

Thats all.. I had to stay home last night for some personal reasons..lol.. 
and Had to cook homemade enchiladas for my husband too


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2003)

Last night (tuesday, March 11, 2003) workout!

CARDIO 30 minute jog/walk/sprint w/ cody

trained bis/tris

Can't post workout right now.. but I can feel My Triceps already!!!! 

water soo far today is 3.5 Liters.. (its 2:05pm.. and I started at 8:30am.. I did have 2 glasses of water getting ready for  work though)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2003)

MEALS TODAY

RUNNING LOW ON FOOD:

MEAL ONE
 1.5whey, 2 tbsp heavy cream, 4 strawberrys

Meal Two
  1/4 oats, 1 tbsp pb, 6 eggwhites, 1 cucumber

Meal Three
  same as ONE

Meal Four
  DETOUR BAR ~~ ~YUM~~ 

MEAL FIVE
  5oz. chicken, 1 tbsp pb, 1 c green beans, 1/2 orange


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2003)

Doing so good honey!! 
Has Matt started going to the gym yet? You should treathen to leave him for a male BodyBuilder, now that you're becoming a realt dedicated Fitness chick!  

How's the house going?? 

,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey Jen!
Actually nothings changed in my fitness world.. I have always been like this! Just finally post a lot more of what I do! 
No way.. Matts NEVER going to go to the gym.. I wish! But Oh well.. I knew this when we started dating, and when We got married.. not going to change him!  
He does play basketball, and He will jog/walk with me on the weekends though!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2003)

Yeah, I know you've been very dedicated for a long time!  But I thought I read that you're doing a comp!? Or did I just misunderstand it?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey How are you today Jen?

Yes I am Thinking of doing a fitness comp..but I don't know if I am for sure or not yet?????
Too many things going on with my body right now.. I don't know if I will Be able to!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 13, 2003)

3/13/03 My Sisters 20th Birthday!!! 
no workout last night..severe cramps..etc.. cant say here, and my legs were (and STILL are) KiLLING me from my leg workout!!



*MEAL ONE:* 
   half a wholewheat bagel, 1 tbsp nat. pb
  4 eggwhites, 1 orange

  ~ the reason for the bagel is because I am real weak, neaded carbs, it was only 30 CENTS, I'm outta almost all kinds of GOOD carbs, and I'm outta Money.. (GET PAID TOMORROW THANK GOD-- I had to pay a lot on my house this wk) soo had to go the cheap route!!!  

*MEAL TWO:* 
1.5 scoops of whey
2 tbsp heavy cream
1 cup of green beans
2 or 3 oz. of chicken breast


??? TBD?? I'm ar work and All I have left is a luna bar and I know thats bad, but I may have to if I get hungry!!!

MEAL FOUR: 
MOMS BUYING ME A Grilled chicken sandwhich (throw out the bread)!!! 
1 cup green beans
1 tbsp of pb

SUPPOSE TO GO TO A CONCERT TONIGHT with My Sister, and My brother, and some friends...but I don't know if my body will let me!


----------



## lina (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey Stacey!

Happy Birthday to your sis!  Hope you are able to go to the concert tonight and have fun!

You're doing great!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 14, 2003)

my diet sucks.. 
And I feel horrible.. 

and I didn't go get to see my fave. singer last night!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh honey, I'm so sorry you are not feeling well!! 
Don't worry about that bagel babe, just let your body heal.. Is it another cyst?  Maybe you should rest for a few days, stay at home and just relax.. 

Take care sugar, hope you're feeling better soon!
Thinking of ya,
Jenny


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2003)

Heya JEN! Thank you so much for caring!!  That means a lot to me! Yes, they are thinking its another Cyst that ruptured~ I will find out soon!! Go Read my staying lean journal.. for a full update!
Thanks girl so much!~ How are you today?

Take care! 
Stacey


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Stacey Are you feeling any better? I hope so.
You're doing a gr8 job BTW


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

Thank you so much JStar!
Nope, I'm not better yet.. 
and Now my dr. has ordered me not to do my workouts, NO CARDIO, NO WEIGHTS!! Until they see me next wednesday for my ultrasound     
FOR More details look in my "staying lean II" journal.. I update it w/ my health problems daily! 

Thanks so much for asking though..
I'm still eating super clean! 

How are you doing??
I need to go peek in your journal!


----------

